# MAKIN MMORPG ON DA DS



## ShadowXP (Nov 22, 2008)

HI GUISE, CAN U HELP ME. I AM LOOKING TO CRETE A MMORPG FOR DA DS. I AM GUD AT DRAWIN SPRITES AND WRITING STORYIES. WE NEED SUM1 WHO CAN CODE GAMES. I WILL B RUNNING DA SERVER FROM MY AOL

THE STORIE IF U INTERESTED : THE LEAD GAME PLAYER, AZERUS'S GAL IS TAKEN FROM HIM AND HE GOES ON A TREK OF A VENGENCE AGAINST DOES THAT WHO HAVE WRONG HIM. U WILL PLAYING AS AZERUS, THE GAME WILL HAVE 5 ZONES TO START AND A LEVEL CAP OF LV 21. AFTER DIS, U WILL HAVE TO PAY ON YOUR DS!!!

RITE , SO FAR WE HAVE ME .. I AM LEAD GAME DISINGER - AM RESPNOSIBLE FOR THE SERV ER, THE STORY AND DRAWING SPITIES. WE NEED SUM1 WHO CAN CODE GAMES AND RUN WIFI  - CAN U HELP?

WHAT DO U THINK


----------



## amped (Nov 22, 2008)

HI DERE
I THINK IT MIGHT BE A GOOD IDEA _!!!!_

I WILL CODE THE TITLE SCREEN OKAY?


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2008)

CAN I DO THE VOICE DUB AND HUM THE INTRO THEME?


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 22, 2008)

OK


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

I CAN HAS MY NAME ON CREDIT?
PLS


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 22, 2008)

HELLO I AM OSOBLE FROM XCALIBEAR INDUSTR
OWR COMPUNIE WANT 2 CODE 4 U
NLY IF U PUT ADVRTIZING IN UR GAEM


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 22, 2008)

WAT NO WAI


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 22, 2008)

DIS IS NENTINDOH WE WATCHIGZ YOU AN MAAK SURE YOU NO STEEL FR0M 0UR IDEARS.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 22, 2008)

YEH MAKE SUAR U DONT STEEL HIS IDASS


----------



## imz (Nov 22, 2008)

I CAN BE DEH TESTER, I WON'T GIVE 'NY FEEDBACK BUT PUT MY NAME IN CREDITZ K


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 22, 2008)

I WILL MAEK GAME MUZIK FRUM RANDOM SHIT ON MY PIRAETED COPEE UV FROOTYLOOPZ


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 23, 2008)

THIZ IS SUCH A GOOD IDEAZ. WHY HADNT ANY1 ELSE DONE THIS?????1111


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 23, 2008)

I CAN MAKE TEH BOXART THAT PEOPEL CAN PRINT OOT WHEN DEY LUV THIS GAME!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 23, 2008)

IIZ CAN MAKEZ 1337 SOUN FEKTZ WIT MA MOUTH OR TEH RADEEO.


----------



## Coldstare5 (Nov 23, 2008)

CAN I BE MAN CARACTE FOR TEH FANGRLZ?


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 23, 2008)

I would also like to help bring this fabulous game concept to life!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 23, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I would also like to help bring this fabulous game concept to life!


BUTT WHY NOT U TALC AWS0M3 LIEKZ UZ?


----------



## Coldstare5 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CUZ HES SUCH A DUMASS AN DOSNT KNOW GUD INGLESH!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

I H£RD TEH CRATOR RUN AWAY WIT AUR MAN£Y


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 23, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I would also like to help bring this fabulous game concept to life!


UR DOIN IT R0NG


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 23, 2008)

OK WHO WOULD LIEK TO VOICE AZERUS'S GAL AND WHO WOULD LIKE TO VOICE AZERUS ALSO THE DUBBER WILL BE REPSONFLE FOR DUBBIN


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

ME ME ME PICK ME PICK ME ME ME 
I HAS TALEND
I CAN HAS FART & BURP SOUND OF AZERUS AND GF


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 23, 2008)

WAT


----------



## notnarb (Nov 23, 2008)

OK I STARTED WORKING ON CODING AND I CAN SAFELY SAY THAT I AM 90% DONE, EXPECT A FULL RELEASE IN AROUND 72 HOURS, UNTIL THEN I NEED SOME TESTERS, PREFERABLY 70+ WITH LITTLE KNOWLEDGE OF THE CONVENTIONS OF THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 23, 2008)

notnarb said:
			
		

> OK I STARTED WORKING ON CODING AND I CAN SAFELY SAY THAT I AM 90% DONE, EXPECT A FULL RELEASE IN AROUND 72 HOURS, UNTIL THEN I NEED SOME TESTERS, PREFERABLY 70+ WITH LITTLE KNOWLEDGE OF THE CONVENTIONS OF THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE



Greetings my esteemed colleague, I have a burning desire to assist you in your quality assurance testing. I beg of you to respond in a timely manner.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 23, 2008)

notnarb said:
			
		

> OK I STARTED WORKING ON CODING AND I CAN SAFELY SAY THAT I AM 90% DONE, EXPECT A FULL RELEASE IN AROUND 72 HOURS, UNTIL THEN I NEED SOME TESTERS, PREFERABLY 70+ WITH LITTLE KNOWLEDGE OF THE CONVENTIONS OF THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE



THIS IS MY GAME GO AWAY WITH UR LIES AND RIPO-FS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





does it have azerus


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 23, 2008)

NO IT HAS PRONS..NO AZERUS


----------



## notnarb (Nov 23, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> notnarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Azerus is part of the 9% that still needs to be completed.  We should merge projects so that we can have ourselves a nice mix of Azerus and child pornography


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 23, 2008)

KOOL! 715 64m3 15 73H 1337463!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 23, 2008)

MMORPG? Mighty Morphin Ower Rangers???


----------



## dan92 (Nov 24, 2008)

WAT U GUYS HAV TO REMEMBAR IS TAT THER IS MOR DAN ONE WAY 2 SPEL REPHREZHMANT


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 24, 2008)

OH I KNWO, TO SAVE MONIES, I'LL DUB EVREYONE!


----------



## updowners (Nov 24, 2008)

.


----------



## notnarb (Nov 25, 2008)

OK ABOUT 99% DONE, SHADOW XP AND I JUST NEED TO MERGE OUR PROJECTS AND THE TWO LANGUAGE PATCHES MUST BE RELEASED.

IF ALL GOES WELL, EXPECT THIS TO BE RELEASED IN AROUND 12 SECONDS


----------



## updowners (Nov 25, 2008)

.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 25, 2008)

SOUNS AWSUM!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 25, 2008)

NOTNARB PLZ SEND ME UR SOURCE, ALSO, I AM THINK OF BOUT £15 A DAY TO PLAY, HOW DOES SAOUND


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2008)

O HAI GIZE HAS DIS BEEN DUMPED YET LOL?? LINK? WHAR I FIND TEH ROMZ?

I HAVEANT PALAYD A GUD MUMMORPUGER SINCE IDK LOL, WOW SUCKS BALLZ LOL!!!! I CANT WAIT TO PLAY DIS!!!


----------



## notnarb (Nov 25, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> NOTNARB PLZ SEND ME UR SOURCE, ALSO, I AM THINK OF BOUT £15 A DAY TO PLAY, HOW DOES SAOUND


SENT.  STILL WAITING ON THOSE LANGUAGE PATCHES CHUCKSTUDIOS

£15 IS A TAD 2 SMALL, I MEAN, WE ARE GOING TO HAVE CP AND AZERUS.  25 A DAY SAOUNDS ABOUT RITE 4 THIS UNMATCHED EXPERIENCE


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 25, 2008)

HI CUD SOME1 PLZ TELL ME WHEN TEH GAIM IZ GOIN TO B RELEESED? 

IT SOUNDZ LIEK IT IZ GOING TO HAXORZ YOUR FAEC OFF!!!!!11!!!1!!!ONE!!!11!!!!!ONE!!1

OH YEA, WILL TEH BATTELZ B TRUN-BAYSED OR REEL-THAIM?

THANKZ IN ADVANSE!!!!11!!!11!!!!ONE!!1


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 25, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> HI CUD SOME1 PLZ TELL ME WHEN TEH GAIM IZ GOIN TO B RELEESED?
> 
> IT SOUNDZ LIEK IT IZ GOING TO HAXORZ YOUR FAEC OFF!!!!!11!!!1!!!ONE!!!11!!!!!ONE!!1
> 
> ...



TEH GAME WILL BE TRUN-BAYSED REEL-THAIM, SO LIEK U TRYN UR BAYSSED IN RIL TYME, TO THE WIN.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW NEW SYSTEM IMPLEMENTED, REAL TIME TURN BASE STRATEGY. SO YOU TAKE TURNS MOVING IN REAL TIME. AND MOVE REAL TIME WHILE WAITING FOR YOUR TURN. AWESOME.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 25, 2008)

LIEK OHEMGEE!! THAT SOUNDZ AMAZAZING!!!11!!!1ONE!!!!1!!

REEL THYME TURN BAYSED 4TEHWIN!!11!!!11!

I CANNT WAYT 4 THIZ 2 COME OWT!!1!!!!111ONE!!!!1111ONE


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 26, 2008)

IF ONLY POKEMANZ WAS R3AL BAS3D TIME- ERR  TIME BASE REAL... HURREH UP WITH THE PROJECT ALRD I"M TIRED OF WAITING!!!


----------



## notnarb (Nov 26, 2008)

notnarb said:
			
		

> STILL WAITING ON THOSE LANGUAGE PATCHES CHUCKSTUDIOS


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 26, 2008)

I MAKE THE SPANISH DUB. OK!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 26, 2008)

WELL I MAEK THE ZULU DUB!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

OH WOW IT LOOKZ LIEK THIS THING IZ GETTING PRETTY POPULAR!!! NEXT THING U NO WE WILL EVEN HAV AN ALANTIS DUB!! THIS PROJEKT IZ 1337!!!1!!1!1!11ONE!!11!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 26, 2008)

ILL GO AHED AND MAKE THE SUBS. IN ALL LANGUAGES


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

WE OLRY WORKING ON TEH NEX VERSION!!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 26, 2008)

OH LIEK NO WAY, THERE IZ A NOO VERSION???//???///?? 

I HADN'T HERD THIZ TILL NOW, WHAT WILL TEH NOO VERZION B LIEK??/?

AI HOEP IT HAZ SUM NEW KEWL COMBAT SYSTEM!!11!!!!1!!!1ONE!!!1

MAYBE REEL TIEM TRUN BAYZD CARD BATTLE SYSTEM!!11! THAT WOULD BE TEH 4W35UM!!!1!1


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 26, 2008)

OMFG  MAKE THE MAX LEVEL 9000!!!!!! AND HAVE MANY CAKE REFERENCES AND......wow Im weird


----------



## xalphax (Nov 26, 2008)

I HERDZ ZERE ARE MANY BUGZ LEFT SO THE RELEAZE WILL BE POZTPONED


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

YES MANY MENY BUGS. IM AM ONE OF THE BETA TESTERS. YES IM BETTER THAN YOU ALL. AND THE BETA VER IS BUGGY SO ILL DEAL WITH IT BY CALLING DEM EXTERMINATORS> EXPECT IT TO BE BUG FREE ONCE IT IS RELEEZED.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)

*gets bug spray* ZOMFG WERE IZ TEH BUGS LEMMIE AT EM


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

THANX SO MUCH SOROXA...I MEEN ROXASORA 4 GETTING THE BUGZ OUT SO QUIKLEE!!! AT TEH RAYT U R GOING THE BUGZ WILL B GONE N NO TIEM!!!


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)

SADLY WE R ENKOWNTERING TIGGERZ






















O SHI-  TIZ WURSE THEN I THOT  WE BETTER CALL TEH TIGGERNATOR


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

OH NOSE!! THAT IZ NOT GOOED AT ALL!!! TIGGERZ CAN B HARD 2 HANDELL I HAVE HERD...

THIS IZ BAD NEWZ N-DEED, I HOEP THAT ALL THE TIGGERZ GET WORK'D OUT...

BE CAERFULL AROUND TEH TIGGERZ AS WELL 4 I ALL SO HERD THAT THEY CAN TRANSMIT VIRUSEES!!!1!!11!1ONE!!1


----------



## notnarb (Nov 27, 2008)

Got some screenshots up last night, check em out:


----------



## notnarb (Nov 27, 2008)

HOLY SHIT, THIS 'TIGGERZ' PROBLEM IS WORSE THEN I THOUGHT, THIS PROJECT WILL BE PUT ON HOLD UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE

Chuckstudios will still be working on the language patches thankfully


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 27, 2008)

FINSHED THE ZULU DUB - DOING DA CROATIAN DUB NOA!


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)

I WILL BEARBLAST THE TIGGERZ


----------



## notnarb (Nov 27, 2008)

XxRoxaSoraxX said:
			
		

> I WILL BEARBLAST THE TIGGERZ


welcome to the team


----------



## oliebol (Nov 27, 2008)

ME WUNNA BE IIN IT!


----------



## LivingToDie (Nov 27, 2008)

OK SO IS THIS LIKE ALL A JOKE OR SOMETHING ??

OR IS THIS REAAAAL


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2008)

12philip12 said:
			
		

> OK SO IS THIS LIKE ALL A JOKE OR SOMETHING ??


HOW DURR U? THIS ARE A SERIOUOS THREAD! ITS REAL I SAY!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 27, 2008)

WHY WOULD WE SPEND ZO MUCH TIEM FIXIN' THOZE BUGZ AND TIGGERZ IF ITZ ONLY A CHOKE?


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 27, 2008)

GAH, HOW DAER HE INSULT ALL OF YOU GUYS HARD WORK BY SAYING THAT TEH PROJEKT IZNT REAL!!!


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)

SERIOUS THREAD IZ SERIOUS 





Posting Legendary thread in legendary thread


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> WHY WOULD WE SPEND ZO MUCH TIEM FIXIN' THOZE BUGZ AND TIGGERZ IF ITZ ONLY A CHOKE?


THAT DOES IT. THX TOO YOU THIS GAYme WILL BE DELAYED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ANYWAYZ. IM DONE MAKING THE MAIN LAGNUAGE ENGLISH FOR THIS GAME. NOW GOT TO WORK ON THE ENGLISH SUB AND DUB.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

I WIL COAD TEH PHSIZCS 4 JUMPIN N LANDIN.

HEER I MAED SPREADSHEEET


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)

T1$ I$ NOT PLATFORM GAYM!! SO NO PHSIZCS BUT ONLY SC1NCE!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 27, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT WAZ A RHETORICAL QUEZTION!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO YOURE A RETOARDICAL QUESTION /jk


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

FINISHED TEH CROATIAN DUB> MOVING ON TO THE HINDI DUB NOW


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 28, 2008)

CAN I PLZ COED I HAVE UBER L33T SKILLZ

LOOK

```
INCLEUDE LOL.H

COUT>OMGWTFLOLL
IF YOU = GAY
THEN ME = AWESOME
ELSE YOU = MORE GAY
THEN ME = MORE AWESOME

END LOL
```


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

I WUZ JUST WONDERIN' WILL TEH HINDI DUB HAEV SUM 4W350M3 BOLLIEWOOD MYUZIK??? 

I REALLY THINK THAT IT WOULD BE GR8 W/ TEH AXION-ADVENTEUR TRUN-BAYSED REEL TIEM MASIFLEE MULTY PLAYER ONLIEN AREPEEGEE JONRA THAT WAS BEE-ING ESTABLISED!!111!!!!!ONE!!1111!1!!!


----------



## notnarb (Nov 28, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> CAN I PLZ COED I HAVE UBER L33T SKILLZ
> 
> LOOK
> 
> ...


We are full on programmers, but I will be sure to include your sample code into the project, thanks.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> I WUZ JUST WONDERIN' WILL TEH HINDI DUB HAEV SUM 4W350M3 BOLLIEWOOD MYUZIK???


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 28, 2008)

SOWRY BUT I KNEW HEAR + I ONLIES RED TEH 1ZT POZT SO ECKSKUSE ME IF I AM ASKIN' OWD QUESTUN.  WILL THIZ HAS WELSH DUB? I CAN HELPZ WIV' TEH WELSH DUB + MY BRUFFA CAN HELP WIV CORNISH DUB 2!!!!!!!!!1!!11!

ONLIES PRUBLUM IZ DAT I DON'T KNOE HO 2 HACK TEH ROMZ + I CARNT TALK RITE DU 2 A INCIDENT WEN I WAZ A RENT BOI + I DINT SPIT RITE @ TEH TIME I NEEDID 2

ALSO MY BRUFFA HAS TORRETTS SINDROME SO HE MITE SWERZ SUMETIMEZ BUT DAT CAN BE WURKD 'ROWND


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 28, 2008)

OK WE NOW HAVE OUR ASSMBLEZD TAYM OF 78 DUBBERZ, I THYNK THATS EENUFF FOR NAO BUT IF U WNT 2 TRANSLTE 2 AFRIKAANS U CAN JOIN.

OK, SO I HAVE WIRRTEN A BIT MORE OF DA SOTRY, ITS LIEK THIS: AZURUS MEETS A PAROT, AND THE PAROT CAN GIVE HIM TEH POWERS HE NEEDS TO SAVE HIS GAL, BUT ONLY IF HE GOES INTO DA DARKEST DUNGEONS AND BEATS DA MONSTERS AND GETS DA MAGIC PAROT FOOD IN EACH DUNGEON. THEN, WHEN AZURUS HAS GOT ALL DA POWERS, HE CAN SEE THE WAY 2 HIS GF, AND BEAT DA FINAL BOSS, WHO IS CALLED BOOS

I AM NOWA WYRKN ON SIDEUQSST


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 28, 2008)

I THINX DAT DA SIDEQSST SHUD BE DAT U HAV 2 PLANT FLOWRZ IN EVRY AREEA + U GET MOR FLOWRZ ONCE U FINIZH TEH GAME


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

OH NÖEZ! A BETA HATHZ PEEN LIIEEKED!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

KOOL!! SO SINCE THEY'RE IZ GOING TO B BOLLIEWOOD MUZICS NOW I THINK A RHITHEM BAYSED MINIGAYME/SIDEQUEST WOOD BE TEH 1337!!!!1!11!!!!!ONE!!

IT CULD B LIEK ELEET BEET AJENTS OR DSDSR!!!!111!!!!111!!!!1

EDIT:
A BETA HAZ BEEN LEEEEEKED!?11!1??!/1/1!1//1!?!?!ONE!?!?!SLASH!?!?!1/11/1?

ANYONE PLAYED IT YET?!?!?!? IZ IT TEH 4W350M3!?!?!?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 28, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> KOOL!! SO SINCE THEY'RE IZ GOING TO B BOLLIEWOOD MUZICS NOW I THINK A RHITHEM BAYSED MINIGAYME/SIDEQUEST WOOD BE TEH 1337!!!!1!11!!!!!ONE!!
> 
> IT CULD B LIEK ELEET BEET AJENTS OR DSDSR!!!!111!!!!111!!!!1
> 
> ...


OMFG SUM1 ON GAMFAKS SED THEY HAS IT!!!!!I!!!!LOVE!!!!!MOOZXY!!!!!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

4W3SUM!!! WELL WEN THEY RELEEESE IT TO EVEREEWON ELSE (ITZ BOUND TO HAPPEN SOONER R L8TR) LET US KNOW ON HEER SO THAT WE CAN SEARCH TEH INTERWEBZ 4 IT!!

THIZ THING IZ GOING TO B WAAAAY AWESUM!!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 28, 2008)

IF DER REALLY IS A BETA THE PRJECT IS CANSLED CAUSE UR R ALL GAYS


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

DUE 2 LEAK OF DA BETA DA HOLE GAME 1$ CANCELD  
BUT DA BETA HAS ALL DA LEVELS SO ITS LIKE A FULL GAYM


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 28, 2008)

OH NOES!!!! THIS IZ NOT GOOD... WELL AT LEEST TEH BETA HAZ ALL THE LEVELS!! NOW I JUST HAVE TO GO FIND WHERE I CAN GET DA BETA FROM...!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 28, 2008)

WEE NEED NJU DEVELOPAZ SO TEH GAEM CAN BE COMPLETET!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 28, 2008)

DAKREY LIEZ, THATS IZ ALL


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

FINISHED TEH HINDI DUB!
MOVING ONTO THE FINNISH DUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!11!!!1one!!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

AGENTGAMMA, YOU ARE ONE CRASY FAZT DUBBING MACHIEN!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> AGENTGAMMA, YOU ARE ONE CRASY FAZT DUBBING MACHIEN!


DONE THE FINNISH DUB!!!
DOING TEH PIKACHU DUB NOW!!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

WE NEED A DUB IN YUCHI!


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 29, 2008)

NO WE NEED A YAOI DUB


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

YAOI DUB SECONDED AND A YURI DUB IZ NESESSSARY AS WELL!!1!1!!11!!!1 

ALSO WILL A JAPANESE UNDUB BE INCLUDED IN CASE I DON'T LIEK ALL OF THE OTHER [email protected][email protected][email protected]?//A/A//???JDAL/???

THANKZ!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 29, 2008)

GUYZ NINTENDO CALLED AND THEY TOLD ME WE CANT USE MARIO AS THE MAIN CHARACCTER. SUMTIN ABOUT COPYRIGHT ISSUES. SO I HAS BEEN WONDRING.... ILL TRY TO USE LUIGI INSTEAD


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

I DON'T THINK THAT LUIGI WILL BE A VIABLE CHARACTER EEETHER... MAYBEE IF U USE OIRAM OR IGIUL AS THE MAIN CHARACTER IT WULD BEE OHKAY??


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 29, 2008)

I WILL GO CALL NINTENDO FOR CONFIRMATION. THX FOR DI SUGGESTION. NOW WE R ONE STEP CLOSER TO MAKING THIS GAYM


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

NO PROBLEM!!!1!!!1!! ANEE HELP THAT I CAN GIV 2 MAYK THIZ GAYME COME OUT FASTER IZ DEFINETILY WORTH IT!!11!!111!!ONE!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

FINISHED THE SPANISH DUB. 
IF WANT I CANS PUT IN THE SUBS TOO.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 29, 2008)

OK GUYZ I GOT DE CREDITZ DONE. ILL UPLOAD IT FIRST TING TOMOWOW. ENJOY THE GAME GUYZ, BUT ONLY CREDITZ FOR NOW.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

SUBZ WULD BEE GR8 CUZ SOMETIEMS PEEPOL WHO SPEEK SPANISH TALK TWO FAST AND EYE MISS A COUPLE WORDZ!

THANXS IN ADVANSE!!


----------



## Fakie! (Nov 29, 2008)

CAN YOU MAKE IT LIEK HALOO THAT GAYME ROXXORRSSS SO HARD AND PORT IT TO DS THAT WOLD BE SO FOCKIN AWSWOMEE!!11!!
I CAN DESGIN TEH HENTAI SEMIPRON ANIME GRLS TOO!!11!! PAINT SHUD BE FINE?? AND TEHN I CAN PROGRAM TEHM INTO THE GAYME!1!!1 I KNOW TO CODE IN SPANISH


----------



## Tall Alien (Nov 29, 2008)

!Z DIS [email protected]/\/\E GONNA HAS WI-FI


----------



## notnarb (Nov 29, 2008)

It is with great sadness that I inform you all that my computer exploded yesterday.  Fucking Apple products.  Tragic really.  Unfortunately, I did not back up the source code, or the child pornography I had taped myself to add to the game.  I have learned my lesson to not be a greedy douchebag and share the source code with my teammates, rather then claiming to send it hoping to avoid confrontation (sorry about that shadowxp, I just sent you horse pornography, I hope you appreciate it).  And thus, having learned my lesson, I will discontinue any work on this project.  GOOD LUCK LOLZ.

PS: just think if CHUCKSTUDIOS got off his ass and made the dubs, we wouldn't be in this mess.  Nothing can be done about that I guess.  Feel free to share your thoughts on the matter with him.


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 29, 2008)

SO THE KEY IN THIS TOPIC IS TO WRITE IN CAPS? o.O

^^


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 29, 2008)

SORRY 2 HERE ABOUT TEH BAD NYUS NOTNARB... I JUST HOEP THE OTHER TEEM MEMBERS WILL CONTINUE THE PROJEKT!!

AS FOR ZERRIX THIS IZ A SEEREEOUS TOPIK!!! AXING IF THE KEY IN THIZ TOPIK IZ 2 WRITE N CAPZ IZ JUST RUDE!!! OF COURSE U HAVE 2 WRITE IN ALL CAPS, BECAUSE THIZ IZ A SEERIOOS TOPIX!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 29, 2008)

I DEOCED TEH HROS PRONN AND THE SOURCE WAS INSIDEZ!

THNX NOTNARB


----------



## notnarb (Nov 29, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> I DEOCED TEH HROS PRONN AND THE SOURCE WAS INSIDEZ!
> 
> THNX NOTNARB


well golly, then I guess I can gb2 work on this full time.  I have a lot in plan for dis mmorpg


----------



## notnarb (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello all, Notnarb's dog's cousin's owner here to inform you of a tragic fate that befell the late great Narbulus the Second, or 'Notnarb' as you may know him by.  Notnarb died in a car crash this afternoon at 12:48 PST and thus will be unable to continue work on this project.  As stated in his will, all of his material possessions are to be burned, with fire, not a disk. 

I have no idea what he was working on, but some of the folders had labels like "WII EMULATR 4 DS: FINAL", "N64 EMULATER: .4beta", "DSUSBCPTKK", and "WINDOS XP FOR DS v7 alpha".  The folders seemed pretty substantial and had numerous miscellaneous items in there like CD's, DS game carts, and what appeared to be a DS with a PSP CD drive attached to the back.  I didn't know what the labels meant (and still don't) so I burned the folders along with the rest of his stuff.  That guy sure loved his child pornography.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

FINNISHED THE PIKACHU DUB NOA!
DOING THE SQUIRTLE DUB NOW!!


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Nov 30, 2008)

COSMO2389 LEAKED THE GAME OMFG TEH PROJEKT IZZ ROOIND.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

OHEMGEE, LIEK NO WAI!!!

I MANAGED 2 REELEESE IT WITHOUT EVEN HAVING IT... HOW DID THAT HAPPEN??? WELL I HOEP THAT ALL THOSE WHO I LEEK'D IT TOO ARE INJOIING IT!!! PLZ TELL MII HOW IT IZ SO EYE NO WHETHER I NEED TO FIND IT AGAIN SEW THAT EYE CAN PLAY IT MYSELF!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 30, 2008)

OK. PEOPLE I FINISHED SPAN SUBS AND SPAN DUB. EXPECT TO CODE IN IF THE SOURCE IS HANDED TO ME. 

.ASS AND .MP3 ALRIGHT FOR MAIN CODER?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

FINNISHED THE SQUITLE DUB!
MOVIG ON TO TEH MARTIAN DUB!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

WHY IS THERE NO 1337SPEEK SUB/DUB YET?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)

FINISHED MARTIAN DUB!
DOING L3375P33|< |)U|3 now!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 30, 2008)

YAY!!! 1337|


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 30, 2008)

I HAZ A BETA READYZ, WHO WANTS TO TEST?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 30, 2008)

ME WANTS TO TEST IT


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> I HAZ A BETA READYZ, WHO WANTS TO TEST?



OMG WHEN I RAN UR BETA ALL I GOT WAS BLUE SCREEN

HERE IS SCREENCAPTURESHOT


----------



## xalphax (Nov 30, 2008)

ZEH CHEETZ DONT WÖRK! OMG!


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 30, 2008)

FOR TEH CHEETZ TO WORK YOU HAS TO SACRIFICE A SMALL CHILD, STAND ON YOUR HEADZ AND CHANT BLOODY MARY. THEN TYPE:
˚Ô©® ˚ÔH¨© 
˚ÓÎÍ≈ ∏ØÁ†Ø
Ò˚ÔÏÎ ¨Ô˚ÓÏÔ
´®ŒŒ ÍΩΩÏ
“∏‘«\[...  BACKWARDZ.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

CAN EYE BETA TEST!?!????!?1//1!?!??!?!ONE!?!??SLASH!?!?!?!??1/1/! 

I REELEE REALEY REELEA WANT 2 βETA TEST!!!!! WII REALLY KNEAD TO TEST IT ON ALL FLASHCARTZ 2 SEA WHICH ONES IT WORKS ON!1111!!!!!11!!ONE!!11!!!!!1111!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 1, 2008)

NOOO ILL BETA TEST BECAUSE AYM BETA THAN YOU AT BETA TESTIN BETA GAYMZ. SO LET ME BETA TEST BECAUSE I ALREADY HAVETHE BETA ILL BE BACK WITH RESULTSZZZ.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

HAY, DON'T PUT A PERSON DOWN! SHAER THE BEHTAH SO WEE CAN ALL TRY IT OUT & GIVE HOUR THOUGHTS ON IT!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 1, 2008)

PINE ME SHARE THE BETA. HERE THE LINK FOR ITHTTP://RAPIDSHARE.COM/LINK_FOR_THE_BETTA_GAME_


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

OH THNX MAN!! THIZ GAYME IS TEH SHIZ!!!1
...
...
...
NO, BUTT SRSLY!!! HOW DAER U TRY 2 RICKROLL MEE!!!

NVM, I FOUND TEH BETA OWN MYE ON!! I SHAER IT WITH EVEREEWON: BETA GAEM, CLICK HEER TO DOWNLOAD!


----------



## ????????™ (Dec 1, 2008)

I got the SOFWARE FOR MAKING IT. Gise! Took me 9999 DAYS STARIGHT.OKAY HERE IS THE SOFWARE YOU WILL NEED <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->anagram, a program which determines anagrams of a string, by James Cherry;
ann, a library which computes Approximate Nearest Neighbors, by David Mount and Sunil Arya;
ann_test, a program which uses the ann to approximate the nearest neighbors of a set of points stored in a file;
ann_to_fig, a program which plots the search tree used by ann, while seeking the approximate nearest neighbors of a set of points;
args, a program which reports the command line arguments with which it was invoked;
asa005 a library which evaluates the lower tail of the noncentral Student's T distribution; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 5;
asa006 a library which computes the Cholesky factor of a positive definite symmetric matrix; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 6;
asa007 a library which computes the inverse of a positive definite symmetric matrix; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 7;
asa032 a library which evaluates the incomplete Gamma function; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 32;
asa047 a library which minimizes a scalar function of several variables using the Nelder-Mead algorithm; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 47;
asa058 a library which carries out clustering of data; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 58;
asa063 a library which evaluates the incomplete Beta function; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 63;
asa066 a library which computes the cumulative density function of the standard normal distribution; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 66;
asa076 a library which evaluates Owen's T function; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 76;
asa091, a library which computes the percentage points of the Chi-square distribution; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 91;
asa103, a library which evaluates the digamma or psi function; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 103;
asa109 a library which inverts the incomplete Beta function; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 109;
asa111 a library which evaluates the percentage points of the normal distribution; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 111;
asa113 a library which clusters data using the Banfield and Bassill transfer and swap algorithm; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 113;
asa121, a library which evaluates the trigamma function; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 121;
asa136 a library which clusters data using the Hartigan and Wong algorithm; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 136;
asa144 a library which randomly generates tables with given row and column sums; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 144;
asa147 a library which evaluates the incomplete Gamma function; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 147;
asa152, a library which evaluates point and cumulative probabilities associated with the hypergeometric distribution; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 152;
asa172 a library which simulates the generation of a set of multi-indices by nested DO-Loops; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 172;
asa183, a library which implements the Wichman-Hill pseudorandom number generator; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 183;
asa226 a library which evaluates the noncentral incomplete Beta function; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 226;
asa239 a library which evaluates the incomplete Gamma function; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 239;
asa241, a library which computes the inverse of the normal CDF; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 241;
asa243 a library which evaluates the lower tail of the noncentral Student's T distribution; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 243;
asa245 a library which evaluates the logarithm of the Gamma function; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 245;
asa299, a library which computes the lattice points (integer coordinates) in an multi_dimensional simplex; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 299;
asa310 a library which evaluates the noncentral incomplete Beta function; this is Applied Statistics Algorithm 310;
beta_nc, a library which evaluates the CDF of the noncentral Beta distribution;
bins, a library which handles geometric data partially sorted into bins;
bits_to_ui, a program which reads a text file of "bits", ('0' and '1' characters), and writes a binary file in which groups of 32 bits have been interpreted as an unsigned integer;
blas1, a library which forms the Level 1 Basic Linear Algebra Subprograms;
blas1_c, a library which constitutes the Level 1 Basic Linear Algebra Subprograms, using single precision complex arithmetic;
blas1_d, a library which constitutes the Level 1 Basic Linear Algebra Subprograms, using double precision real arithmetic;
blas1_s, a library which constitutes the Level 1 Basic Linear Algebra Subprograms, using single precision real arithmetic;
blas1_z, a library which constitutes the Level 1 Basic Linear Algebra Subprograms, using double precision complex arithmetic;
blend, a library which uses transfinite interpolation to fill in data within a square or a cube based on boundary values;
bmp_io, a library which reads and writes graphics information stored in a Microsoft BMP file;
bmp_to_ppma, a program which converts a Microsoft BMP file to an ASCII PPM file;
bmp_to_ppmb, a program which converts a Microsoft BMP file to a binary PPM file;
box_behnken, a library which computes a Box-Behnken design, that is, a set of arguments to sample the behavior of a function of multiple parameters;
brent a library which contains Richard Brent's routines for finding zeroes or minima of functions, without the use of derivative information.
caustic_open_gl, a program which computes a caustic curve and displays it using OpenGL.
ccvt_box, a program which carries out a CVT calculation constrained to a box region, with points projected to the boundary;
chebyshev1_rule, a program which computes and writes out a Gauss-Chebyshev type 1 quadrature rule of given order.
chebyshev2_rule, a program which computes and writes out a Gauss-Chebyshev type 2 quadrature rule of given order.
chrpak, a library which can manipulate characters and strings;
clenshaw_curtis, a library which implements Clenshaw-Curtis quadrature.
cnf_io is a library which reads or writes CNF data files, used to store boolean formulas in conjunctive normal form.
cordic, a library which computes a few special functions using the CORDIC algorithm.
cpp, examples which illustrate some features of the C++ language;
cr2crlf, a program which converts carriage returns to carriage returns + linefeeds in a file;
cr2lf, a program which converts carriage returns to linefeeds in a file;
crc, a library which computes the CRC (cyclic redundancy checksum) as used by the PNG data format.
crrm, a program which removes carriage returns from a file;
cvt, a library which computes an N point CVT (Centroidal Voronoi Tessellation) in M dimensions;
cvt_dataset, a program which creates a CVT (Centroidal Voronoi Tessellation) dataset;
dcdflib, a library which evaluates and inverts of various cumulative distribution functions;
deblank, a program which removes all blank lines from a file;
decomment, a program which removes from a file every line that begins with "#" (a common convention for indicating comments);
delaunay_tree_2d, a program which computes the Delaunay triangulation of a 2D dataset;
dislin, examples which illusrate the use of DISLIN, a scientific plotting package;
divdif, a library which computes divided difference polynomials from data;
dunavant, a library which defines Dunavant quadrature rules in a triangle;
emps, a program which expands a compressed MPS linear programming file;
faure, a library which computes elements of the Faure multi_dimensional quasirandom sequence;
fekete, a library which sets up one of seven Fekete rules for interpolation or quadrature in a triangle;
fem_io, a library which reads or writes FEM files, (three text files describing a finite element model);
fem_sample, a library which samples a finite element function, defined by FEM files, (three text files describing the nodes, triangles, and coefficients); at arbitrary points.
fem1d, a program which applies the finite element method, using piecewise linear basis functions, to a linear two point boundary value problem in 1D;
fem1d_adaptive, a program which uses an adaptive mesh when applying the finite element method, with piecewise linear basis functions, to a linear two point boundary value problem in 1D;
fem1d_nonlinear, a program which applies the finite element method, with piecewise linear basis functions, to a nonlinear two point boundary value problem in 1D;
fem1d_pmethod, a program which applies the p-method version of the finite element method to a linear two point boundary value problem in 1D;
fem2d_heat, a program which applies the finite element method to solve the time dependent heat equation on a square in 2D;
fem2d_linear is a program which solves the 2D Poisson equation on a rectangle, using the finite element method, and piecewise linear triangular elements.
fem2d_poisson, is a program which solves the 2D Poisson equation on a rectangle, using the finite element method, and piecewise quadratic triangular elements.
fempack, a library which implements various finite element calculations;
ffp_sparse, a program which uses the finite element method to solve Poisson's equation on an arbitrary triangulated region in 2D; (This is a version of free_fem_poisson which replaces the banded storage and direct solver by a sparse storage format and an iterative solver.)
fft is a program which computes a Fast Fourier Transform, and is intended as a starting point for implementing an OpenMP parallel version.
fft_open_mp is a program which demonstrates the computation of a Fast Fourier Transform in parallel, using OpenMP.
filum, a library which performs various operations with files;
floyd is a library which implements Floyd's algorithm for finding the shortest distance between pairs of nodes on a directed graph.
free_fem_heat, a program which applies the finite element method to solve the time-dependent heat equation in an arbitrary triangulated region in 2D;
free_fem_navier_stokes, a program which applies the finite element method to solve the steady incompressible Navier Stokes equations in an arbitrary triangulated region in 2D;
free_fem_poisson, a program which applies the finite element method to solve Poisson's equation in an arbitrary triangulated region in 2D;
free_fem_stokes, a program which applies the finite element method to solve the steady incompressible Stokes's equations in an arbitrary triangulated region in 2D;
fsu_dakota, a library which implements a variety of methods for the generation of quasirandom numbers, submitted for inclusion in the Sandia Labs DAKOTA package;
g++_intrinsics, a program which tests or demonstrates some of the intrinsic functions provided by the G++ compiler.
gegenbauer_rule, a program which computes and writes out a Gauss-Gegenbauer quadrature rule of given order.
gen_hermite_rule, a program which computes and writes out a generalized Gauss-Hermite quadrature rule of given order and parameter value ALPHA.
gen_laguerre_rule, a program which computes and writes out a generalized Gauss-Laguerre quadrature rule of given order and parameter value ALPHA.
geometry, a library which carries out geometrical algorithms for 2D, 3D, ND;
geompack, a library which computes the Delaunay triangulation of 2D data;
gm_rules, a library which defines Grundmann-Moeller quadratures rules for an M-dimensional simplex.
gprof, examples which illustrate the use of the GPROF program performance monitor;
grid, a library which generates N random points on an multi_dimensional uniform grid;
grid_dataset, a program which creates a file of grid values;
grid_to_bmp a program which reads a text file of data on a rectangular grid and creates a BMP file containing a color image of the data.
gsl, examples which illustrate the use of the Gnu Scientific Library;
halton, a library which computes elements of the Halton multi-dimensional quasirandom sequence;
halton_dataset, a program which creates a Halton quasirandom sequence;
hammersley, a library which computes elements of the Hammersley multi_dimensional quasirandom sequence;
hammersley_dataset, a program which creates a Hammersley quasirandom sequence;
hb_io, a library which reads and writes matrices in the Harwell Boeing sparse matrix format;
heat_mpi, a program which demonstrates the use of MPI, by solving the 1D time dependent heat equation.
heated_plate is a program which solves the steady state heat equation in a 2D rectangular region, and is intended as a starting point for implementing an OpenMP parallel version.
hermite_rule, a program which computes and writes out a Gauss-Hermite quadrature rule of given order.
hex_grid, a library which creates a hexagonal grid of points in the unit square or an arbitrary rectangle;
hex_grid_dataset, a program which creates a hexagonal grid of points, using the hex_grid library;
hexdump, a program which produces a hexadecimal dump of a file;
htmlindex, a program which creates a skeleton HTML page for a marked-up C, C++ or FORTRAN file;
ihs, a library which computes elements of the Improved Distributed Hypercube Sampling multi-dimensional quasirandom sequence;
ihs_dataset, a program which creates an IHS (Improved Distributed Hypercube Sampling) dataset;
index, a program which extracts routine definition lines from a marked-up C, C++, FORTRAN77 or FORTRAN90 file;
int_exactness, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of a 1D quadrature rule for a finite interval;
int_exactness_chebyshev1, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of Gauss-Chebyshev type 1 quadrature rules.
int_exactness_chebyshev2, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of Gauss-Chebyshev type 2 quadrature rules.
int_exactness_gegenbauer, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of Gauss-Gegenbauer quadrature rules.
int_exactness_gen_hermite, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of generalized Gauss-Hermite quadrature rules.
int_exactness_gen_laguerre, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of generalized Gauss-Laguerre quadrature rules.
int_exactness_hermite, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of Gauss-Hermite quadrature rules.
int_exactness_jacobi, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of Gauss-Jacobi quadrature rules.
int_exactness_laguerre, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of Gauss-Laguerre quadrature rules.
int_exactness_legendre, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of Gauss-Legendre quadrature rules.
ivcon, a program which converts between various 3D graphic file formats;
jacobi_rule, a program which computes and writes out a Gauss-Jacobi quadrature rule of given order.
joinup is a program which restores the original file from the fixed-size pieces created by SPLITUP.
keast, a library which defines Keast quadrature rules in a tetrahedron;
laguerre_rule, a program which computes and writes out a Gauss-Laguerre quadrature rule of given order.
latin_center, a library which computes Latin Center Squares of N points in M dimensions;
latin_edge, a library which computes Latin Edge Squares of N points in M dimensions;
latin_random, a library which computes Latin Random Squares of N points in M dimensions;
latinize, a library which adjusts N points in M dimensions to form a Latin Hypercube;
lattice, a library which returns lattice rules for multiple integration;
lcvt, a library which creates a sort of "Latinized" CVT (Centroidal Voronoi Tessellation);
lcvt_dataset, a program which creates a "Latinized" CVT (Centroidal Voronoi Tessellation);
legendre_rule, a program which writes out a Gauss-Legendre quadrature rule of given order.
lf2cr, a program which converts linefeeds to carriage returns in a file;
lf2crlf, a program which converts linefeeds to carriage return + linefeeds in a file;
lfrm, a program which removes all linefeed characters from a file;
linpack, a library which factors matrices in a variety of formats, and solving the associated linear systems;
linpack_bench, a program which is a version of the LINPACK benchmark program;
linpack_c, a library which factors matrices in a variety of formats, and solving the associated linear systems, using single precision complex arithmetic;
linpack_d, a library which factors matrices in a variety of formats, and solving the associated linear systems, using double precision real arithmetic;
linpack_s, a library hich factors matrices in a variety of formats, and solving the associated linear systems, using single precision real arithmetic;
linpack_z, a library which factors matrices in a variety of formats, and solving the associated linear systems, using double precision complex arithmetic;
linplus, a library which factors/solves/multiplies matrices in a variety of formats;
machar, a library which dynamically computes the value of various machine characteristic constants;
machine, a library which returns tabulated values of the constants associated with computer arithmetic
makefiles, examples which illustrate the use of MAKEFILES for maintaining a software project;
md is a program which carries out a molecular dynamics simulation, and is intended as a starting point for implementing an OpenMP parallel version.
md_open_mp a program which carries out a molecular dynamics simulation using OpenMP.
memory_test, a program which tests the memory available on the computer by declaring and using big vectors.
mesh_bandwidth, a program which returns the geometric bandwidth associated with a mesh of elements of any order and in a space of arbitrary dimension.
mgmres, a library which applies the restarted GMRES algorithm to a sparse linear system;
mixed, examples which illustrate mixed language programming in which the main program is written in C++;
mpi, examples which illustrate the use of the MPI Message Passing Interface library, for parallel programming;
mpi_condor, examples which illustrate the use of CONDOR scripts for submitting MPI jobs to the FSU SCS cluster.
mpi_eclipse, examples which illustrate the use of LoadLeveler scripts for submitting MPI jobs to the ECLIPSE and TERAGOLD IBM SP systems, formerly available at FSU.
mpi_stubs, a library which may be used if a parallel program is to be compiled, loaded and run in a serial machine;
mpi_sysx, examples which illustrate the use of PBS scripts for submitting MPI jobs to System X.
mxv, a program which compares the performance of (FOR I, FOR J) loops and (FOR J, FOR I ) loops for computing the product of an MxN matrix A and an N vector X.
mxv_open_mp, a program which compares the performance of the matrix multiplication problem y=A*x, with and without parallelization by OpenMP.
my_calendar, a program which checks a calendar file and prints any line containing the current date;
my_complex, a C++ class for complex numbers;
nag, examples which illustrate the use of the NAG numerical library;
nast2d, a program which applies the 2D finite volume method to solve transient Navier Stokes flow, by Griebel, Dornseifer and Neunhoffer;
ncc_tetrahedron, a library which defines Newton-Cotes closed quadrature rules in a tetrahedron;
ncc_triangle, a library which defines Newton-Cotes closed quadrature rules in a triangle;
nco_tetrahedron, a library which defines Newton-Cotes open quadrature rules in a tetrahedron;
nco_triangle, a library which defines Newton-Cotes open quadrature rules in a triangle;
neighbors_to_metis_graph, a program which reads a file describing the neighbor structure of a tet mesh, and writes a METIS GRAPH file suitable for input to one of the family of programs based on METIS.
niederreiter, a library which computes elements of the Niederreiter quasirandom M dimensional sequence [arbitrary base];
niederreiter2, a library which computes elements of the Niederreiter multi-dimensional quasirandom sequence using base 2;
nint_exactness, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of a multidimensional quadrature rule;
nint_exactness_mixed a program which measures the polynomial exactness of a multidimensional quadrature rule based on a mixture of 1D quadrature rule factors.
nint_exactness_tet, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of a quadrature rule for the tetrahedron;
nint_exactness_tri, a program which tests the polynomial exactness of a quadrature rule for the triangle;
nintlib, a library which implements approximate integration (quadrature) in multiple dimensions;
normal, a library which generates pseudorandom normal numbers;
open_gl, examples which illustrate the use of the OpenGL graphics library;
open_mp, examples which illustrate the use of the OpenMP interface for parallel programming shared memory system;
open_mp_eclipse, examples which illustrate the use of the OpenMP parallel programming system on the IBM SP system known as Eclipse, formerly available at FSU.
open_mp_sgi, examples which illustrate the use of OpenMP with C++ programs on the Virginia Tech SGI systems.
open_mp_stubs, a library which is a dummy implementation of the OpenMP routines, and can be used to compile, load, and run a program using OpenMP on a system which does not have OpenMP installed.
owens a library which evaluates Owen's T function;
pages, a program which counts the number of pages (sets of 60 lines) in a file;
pbma_io, a library which reads or writes an ASCII PBM bit map graphics file;
pbmb_io, a library which reads or writes a binary PPM bit map graphics file;
pcl_read, a program which reads a PCL file and extracts the numeric data;
petsc, examples which illustrate the use of the Portable Extensible Toolkit for Scientific Computations;
pgma_io, a library which reads or writes an ASCII PGM gray map graphics file;
pgma_to_pgmb, a program which converts an ASCII PGM file to a binary PGM file;
pgmb_io, a library which reads or writes a binary PGM file, a 2D gray map graphics format;
pgmb_to_pgma, a program which converts a binary PGM file; to a ASCII PGM file;
png_crc, a program which computes the CRC (cyclic redundancy checksum) for a PNG graphics file (or any other file, for that matter);
points_display_open_gl, a program which reads a file of 2D point coordinates and displays the points using OpenGL.;
polpak, a library which evaluates recursively defined polynomials, and other special functions;
power_method a library which carries out the power method for finding a dominant eigenvalue and its eigenvector.
ppma_io, a library which reads or writes an ASCII PPM file pixel map graphics file;
ppma_to_bmp, a program which converts an ASCII PPM file to a Microsoft BMP file;
ppma_to_ppmb, a program which converts an ASCII PPM file to binary PPM format;
ppmb_io, a library which reads or writse a binary PPM 2D pixel map graphics file;
ppmb_to_bmp, a program which converts a binary PPM file to a Microsoft BMP file;
ppmb_to_ppma, a program which converts a binary PPM file to ASCII PPM format
prob, a library which evaluates the PDF, CDF, mean, variance and samples of various probability distributions;
product_factor, a program which creates a multidimensional quadrature rule from a product of distinct 1d quadrature rules;
product_rule, a program which creates a multidimensional quadrature rule from a product of identical 1d quadrature rules;
pthreads, examples which illustrate the use of the POSIX thread library to carry out parallel program execution.
quad_mpi, a program which applies a quadrature rule to estimate an integral, working in parallel by using MPI;
quad_open_mp, a program which applies a quadrature rule to estimate an integral, working in parallel by using OpenMP;
quadrature_test a program which reads the definition of a multidimensional quadrature rule from three files, applies the rule to a number of test integrals, and prints the results.
quadrule, a library which defines quadrature rules for approximating integrals;
quality, a library which computes quality of distribution measures for pointsets in M dimensions;
rand48, a program which demonstrates the use of the RAND48 family of random number generators available in the C/C++ standard library.
random_data, a library which generates sample points for various probability distributions, spatial dimensions, and geometries;
random_mpi, a program which demonstrates one way to generate the same sequence of random numbers for both sequential execution and parallel execution under MPI.
rcm, a library which applies the reverse Cuthill McKee algorithm for reordering the nodes of a graph, and reducing the bandwidth of a corresponding sparse matrix;
recomment, a program which converts C style comments to C++ style;
region_sample, a library which returns sample points from a region;
reword, a program which makes a copy of a file in which every line has the same number of "words";
rkf45, a library which applies the Runge-Kutta-Fehlberg algorithm to solve a system of ordinary differential equations;
rot13, a program which makes a copy of a file which has been encoded using the ROT13 coding (and a ROT5 coding for digits).
rsites, a program which generates random pointsets with integer coordinates for testing computational geometry algorithms;
sandia_rules, a library which can produce a standard 1D Gauss quadrature rule of Chebyshev, Gegenbauer, generalized Hermite, generalized Laguerre, Hermite, Jacobi, Laguerre, and Legendre types.
sandia_sparse, a library which can produce a multidimensional sparse grid, based on a variety of 1D quadrature rules; only isotropic grids are generated, that is, the same rule is used in each dimension, and the same maximum order is used in each dimension.
satisfiability is a program which demonstrates, for a particular circuit, an exhaustive search for solutions of the circuit satisfiability problem.
satisfiability_mpi is a program which demonstrates, for a particular circuit, an exhaustive search for solutions of the circuit satisfiability problem, using MPI to perform the calculation in parallel.
satisfiability_open_mp is a program which demonstrates, for a particular circuit, an exhaustive search for solutions of the circuit satisfiability problem, using OpenMP for parallel execution.
sgefa_open_mp, a program which compares a standard linear algebra solver against a revised version which can be run in parallel with OpenMP.
simple_ga, a program which is a simple example of a genetic algorithm.
sobol, a library which computes elements of the Sobol multi-dimensional quasirandom sequence, extended to a maximal spatial dimension of 1111;
sobol_old, a library which computes elements of the Sobol multi_dimensional quasirandom sequence, restricted to a maximal spatial dimension of 40;
sp_level_closed, a program which creates of a sparse grid dataset based on closed rules (Clenshaw-Curtis, Newton-Cotes-Closed).
sp_level_open, a program which creates a sparse grid dataset based on open rules (Fejer 2, Gauss-Patterson, Newton-Cotes-Open, Newton-Cotes-Open-Half).
sparse_grid_cc, a library of routines which creates sparse grids based on Clenshaw-Curtis rules.
sparse_grid_cc_dataset, a program which creates a sparse grid dataset based on Clenshaw-Curtis rules.
sparse_grid_closed, a library of routines which creates sparse grids based on closed rules (Clenshaw-Curtis, Newton-Cotes-Closed).
sparse_grid_gl, a library which creates sparse grids based on Gauss-Legendre rules.
sparse_grid_gl_dataset, a program which creates a sparse grid dataset based on Gauss-Legendre rules.
sparse_grid_hermite, a library which creates sparse grids based on Gauss-Hermite rules.
sparse_grid_hermite_dataset, a program which creates a sparse grid dataset based on Gauss-Hermite rules.
sparse_grid_laguerre, a library which creates sparse grids based on Gauss-Laguerre rules.
sparse_grid_laguerre_dataset, a program which creates a sparse grid dataset based on Gauss-Laguerrre rules.
sparse_grid_mixed, a library which creates sparse grids based a mixture of 1D factor rules.
sparse_grid_open, a library which creates sparse grids based on open rules (Fejer 2, Gauss-Patterson, Newton-Cotes-Open, Newton-Cotes-Open-Half).
spline, a library which interpolates or approximates data by piecewise polynomial functions;
splitup is a program which splits a file into fixed-size pieces.
stla_io, a library which reads and writes ASCII STL (stereolithography) 3d graphics files;
stroud, a library which defines rules for numerical integration (quadrature) over M dimensional regions, including spheres, toruses and other shapes;
subpak, a library which contains many utility routines;
subset, a library which ranks, unranks and generates random subset, combinations, permutations and other combinatorial objects;
sum_million, a program which sums the integers from 1 to 1,000,000, as a demonstration of how to rate a computer's speed;
svd_basis, a program which applies the singular value decomposition to a set of vectors, to extract the dominant modes;
svd_demo, a program which demonstrates the calculation of the singular value decomposition and some of its properties;
table_border, a program which reads a TABLE file of 2D data, and adds data representing a boundary layer of zero values;
table_delaunay, a program which computes the Delaunay triangulation of a set of points stored as a TABLE file;
table_discrepancy, a program which computes bounds on the star discrepancy of a set of N points in multi_dimensions, stored as a TABLE file;
table_io, a library which reads and writes a simple dataset stored as a TABLE file;
table_latinize, a program which reads a dataset of N points in M dimensions from a TABLE file, adjusts data to form a Latin Hypercube;
table_quality, a program which reads a dataset of N points in the multi-dimensional unit hypercube from a TABLE file, and analyzes the quality of dispersion;
table_unborder, a program which reads a TABLE file of 2D data and deletes the data representing the boundary layer;
table_voronoi, a program which reads a set of 2D points from a TABLE file, and prints information about the Voronoi diagram;
test_int_hermite, a library which implements test problems for approximate integration over an infinite interval, often carried out using Gauss-Hermite quadrature.
test_int_laguerre, a library which implements test problems for approximate integration over a semi-infinite interval, often carried out using Gauss-Laguerre quadrature.
test_mat, a library which implements test matrices.
test_nint, a library which implements test problems for approximate integration (quadrature) in M dimensions.
test_tri_int, a library which implements test functions for integration over a triangle in 2 dimensions.
test_values, a library which returns a small set of values for a variety of mathematical functions, suitable for a rough test of accuracy for algorithms;
testpack, a program which demonstrates the use of a set of test integrand functions chosen by Alan Genz.
tet_mesh, a library which works with tetrahedral meshes in 3D;
tet_mesh_display_open_gl, a program which reads two files describing a tetrahedral mesh in 3D and displays it using OpenGL.
tet_mesh_l2q, a program which reads information about a 4-node (linear) tet mesh and creates data defining a corresponding 10-node (quadratic) tet mesh;
tet_mesh_q2l, a program which reads information about a 10-node (quadratic) tet mesh and creates data defining a corresponding 4-node (linear) tet mesh;
tet_mesh_quality, a program which reads a node coordinate file and a tetrahedron file and returns quality measures for the tetrahedronal mesh;
tet_mesh_rcm, a program which computes the reverse Cuthill-McKee reordering for the nodes of a tet_mesh that uses 4-node or 10-node tetrahedrons;
tet_mesh_refine, a program which refines a tet mesh;
tet_mesh_tet_neighbors, a program which reads information about a tet mesh and writes out a list of the tetrahedrons that are adjacent to a given tetrahedron;
tga_io, a library which reads a TGA or TARGA graphics file;
tiler_3d, a library which blends a pattern repeatedly into a region in 3D;
timer, examples which measure the CPU time used by a portion of a user's program;
timestamp, a library which prints the current YMDHMS date as a timestamp, and other timekeeping operations;
toms178 a library which seeks the minimizer of a scalar function of several variables using the Hooke-Jeeves method;
this is a C++ version of ACM TOMS algorithm 178.
toms179 a library which calculates the incomplete Beta ratio;
this is a C++ version of ACM TOMS algorithm 179.
toms291 a library which approximates the logarithm of the Gamma function;
this is a C++ version of ACM TOMS algorithm 291.
tri_mesh_io, a library which reads and writes the 3D graphics information in an TRI_MESH file;
triangulation, a library which computes the triangulation of a set of points in the plane, to search it, plot it, and manipulate it in other ways;
triangulation_boundary_nodes, a program which reads data defining a triangulation, determines which nodes lie on the boundary, and writes their coordinates to a file;
triangulation_corner, a program which modifies triangulations in which one or more triangles have more than one boundary edge.
triangulation_display_open_gl, a program which reads two files describing a triangulation and displays it using OpenGL.
triangulation_l2q, a program which reads information about a 3-node (linear) triangulation and creates data defining a corresponding 6-node (quadratic) triangulation;
triangulation_mask, a program which reads a triangulation and calls a user-supplied routine to consider each triangle for deletion;
triangulation_orient, a program which ensures that the triangles in an order 3 or order 6 triangulation have positive orientation;
triangulation_plot, a program which reads files describing a triangulation, and creates an Encapsulated PostScript image of it.
triangulation_q2l, a program which reads information about a 6-node triangulation and creates data defining a corresponding 3-node triangulation;
triangulation_quality, a program which reads information about a triangulation and computes various quality measures;
triangulation_rcm, a program which computes the reverse Cuthill-McKee reordering for the nodes of a triangulation that uses 3-node or 6-node triangles;
triangulation_refine, a program which refines a triangulation;
triangulation_triangle_neighbors, a program which reads data defining a triangulation, finds the three neighbor triangles for each triangle, and writes them to a file;
uncontrol, a program which removes control characters from a file;
uniform, a library which generates uniform pseudorandom numbers;
uniform_dataset, a program which creates a file of uniform pseudorandom values;
van_der_corput, a library which evaluates the van der Corput 1-dimensional quasirandom sequence;
van_der_corput_dataset, a program which creates a file of van der Corput values;
vector_read, a library which reads, one line at a time, numeric data, storing it in a vector returned to the user;
wandzura, a library which returns a Wandzura rule for quadrature in a triangle;
width, a program which returns the length and location of the longest line in a text file;
wrap, a program which "wraps" a file so that no line is longer than 80 characters;
wrap2, a program which "wraps" a text file so that no line is longer than a given maximum; the wrapping may be done slightly earlier than at the maximum, in order to avoid breaking words;
x_window, examples which illustrate the use of the X Window graphical terminal system;
xy_io, a library which reads and writes XY files.
ziggurat, a library which samples the uniform, normal or exponential distributions, using the ziggurat method.<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW1!!1!!!11ONE!!1!!1!! U SIR R 1337!!!!1!1111 THAT CODE LOOX AMAZAZING!!!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 1, 2008)

HEY ENDSCAPE, THE BETA ONLY WERKS ON TEH DSX. THE 1337357 OF ALL CARTZZZ.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2008)

SPOTTED A PIRATE CART OF THIZ AT A HONG KONG FLEA MARKET!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 2, 2008)

OMG I GOT RICKROLLED I LEAVE DIS FUK FORM NAO KUS IT SUKS BALS! TIEM TO MAEK THRED ABOUT WHAI I LEEVE!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> OMG I GOT RICKROLLED I LEAVE DIS FUK FORM NAO KUS IT SUKS BALS! TIEM TO MAEK THRED ABOUT WHAI I LEEVE!



OMG PLIIIEEEEZZZEEE DONT LIIIEEEEEVVEEEE!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 2, 2008)

YESH DONOT LIVE WE NIID YOU IN THIS PRAWJECT.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 2, 2008)

OH NOES, ONE CANNOT LEEVE WHAT ONE IS ALLREDEE INVOLVED WITH!!111!!11ONE!!!! 

BUTT SRSLY, WII REELEE NEED YUU HEER!!! U KANT LEEVE!!! PLEESE DONT!!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

FINNISHED L3375P33|< |)U|3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MAKING A KYEL HYED DUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 2, 2008)

FIEN I NO LEEVE BUT U BETER GIB ME MONNYE 4 MY EYE INSRANCE BCUZ WHNE I SEE RICKROLL MI EYS STRT TO BLEEDEED


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 2, 2008)

HEER YOU GO:

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
(^MONEES)
INSURANCEINSURANCEINSURANCEINSURANCEINSURANCEINSURANCEINSU
RANCEINSURANCEINSURANCEINSURANCEINSURANCEINSURANCEINSURAN
INSURANCEINSURANCEINSURANCEINSURANCEINSURANCEINSURANCEINSU
(^INSURANCE)

NOW U HAZ 2 STA HEER!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2008)

THIZ GAME NO MORE PHUN, TOO MUCH PEEPLE GOLD FARMIN!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> THIZ GAME NO MORE PHUN, TOO MUCH PEEPLE GOLD FARMIN!


WHAT HAPPNED TO DAT GBATEMP GAME WHERE PLAYALLDAY IS THE WEAPON DEALER?? AT LEAST THERE EVEN IF YOU HAVE 1MILLION,ALL YOU GET IS A PACK OF SMOKE.


----------



## polle123 (Dec 3, 2008)

CANZ I GETZ MEE NAME INZ THA CREDTS TOOO IF I BUUY THA GAAAMME???


----------



## Helix94 (Dec 9, 2008)

I FINISD MAIKINGG SEKWEL! IT IS CLLED MMORPG DS 2: THE SEKEWL OF TEH FRST GAEM! I TINK ITS KEWL!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 9, 2008)

Helix94 said:
			
		

> I FINISD MAIKINGG SEKWEL! IT IS CLLED MMORPG DS 2: THE SEKEWL OF TEH FRST GAEM! I TINK ITS KEWL!


WEL IZ NOT!!

TEH FIST SEKWEL ALWYS SUX!!!
SUPR MARIO 2
PHONIX WRITE 2
AND MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOORE!


----------

